# Petrucci Bridge vs Hipshot Contour vs Suhr Gotoh 510T



## SnowfaLL (Jul 19, 2011)

Just curious here, don't have enough cash for another project this year, but in 2012 I wanna make a solid 6 string.. Possibly the Moses/Graphite Neck one i've talked about in other threads.

I REALLY love the EBMM JP6 Petrucci bridge, its well deserving of all the hype it gets, but damn I hate almost everything else about the Petrucci. Its ugly as hell, hate the wood choices (tonally) and hate rosewood with a passion where I wouldnt even own another guitar with it.. Its a shame there isn't a maple fretboarded JP6.

My point being; I want a bridge in that vain; super smooth, super solid tuning and similar range in dive and pull. Not interested in Floyds/Edge/ZR/etc. 

So on my 7 string I have on order, its going to have a Hipshot Contour Trem, which apparently is great but I only bought it and sent it right away, havent had a chance to try it out first.. but given the choices for 7 string Trems, I figured it was the best option. 6 strings though, has more options.

I'll be getting to try out a fresh brand-new custom Suhr Modern sometime in the next week, when my friend comes back, and im pretty excited to try it; mainly to try the bridge.. People say its a good alternate for the Petrucci bridge, but im curious if they are mixing it with the overall quality of the guitar as opposed to the bridge itself.. 

Theres other options I was looking at; like the PRS Mannmade bridge, Wilkinson VS (which I do have one laying around) and the Tremking (planning on trying on the Tele first, see if I like the mechanic)..

Price isn't an issue at this point, I just want the best bridge possible. I'm even having thoughts of buying a used Petrucci (around $900-1100 range) and raping the bridge from it, and at the minimum making a new neck.. but obviously thats not very practical.

*My question being; has anyone whos PLAYED the Petrucci and Suhr Gotoh or Hipshot Contour, have any comments/comparisons on the similarities/differences?? Or whats the closest in smoothness/tuning stability to the Petrucci??*


----------



## snowblind56 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've never tried any of those bridges, but the PRS bridge is fantastic, as far as non-locking bridges go. I'm a Floyd enthusiast, but the PRS bridge with locking tuners is just as rock solid in both tuning and smoothness. Only difference is that the range isn't as good as a recessed Floyd, but that probably doesn't matter to you.

I didn't care for the Wilkinson that I had on my Warmoth strat...


----------



## SirToastalot (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't have any experience with the trems that you've mentioned but can I suggest another model?...

The Schaller Tremolo 2000 might be a worthy candidate - I've got the ball bearing version of this trem on the ol' trusty Vigier sixer and it seems to work just fine.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 19, 2011)

Of the bridges you're looking at the Wilkinson will have the closest movement to the Petrucci, if placed in a similar route. It's also going to have a very similar feel to the movement. The Hipshot is going to have range similar, and with a slightly deeper route (it is a longer unit from front to back), it'll have just about the same as the JP and Wilk. The Hipshot is going to have the most similar under-hand-feel to the JP, without a doubt. An advantage to the Hipshot is also the various saddles designed to fit it, namely Piezo saddles if that's something you're interested in. As for the Gotoh, it's built like a tank, but is going to be much closer to the bridges used on current American Deluxe Fender Strats. It's a great bridge, but move in the vein of the Vintage styles as far as movement and feel. I'm sure if it's installed similar to a JP it'll be closer, but it wouldn't be my first choice. 

So in the end, I'd likely go for the Wilk. It may not be the best made of the bridges you're looking at, but it'll probably be just about the closest in overall movement and feel right out of the box. That being said, the Hipshot will probably give you the best of all worlds and be a better built unit. It really just depends on what you're really looking for. 

As for the two other bridges mentioned, as much as I like the PRS bridge, it's really nothing like the JP bridge in either range, feel, or movement. If you were looking for something more like a Vintage style the PRS would be hands down the winner in most cases. The Schaller I've yet to have a chance to use, but I've heard a lot of good things, Schaller does make great hardware.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jul 19, 2011)

Hipshot's the one I am getting for my custom 7 w/o locking nut.

I've been told that Hipshots are better quality than Wilkinsons, but never tried Hipshots so I can't tell the difference.


----------



## littlephil (Jul 19, 2011)

Everything Max said 

As far as tuning stability, with a non-locking system the bridge isn't really that important. The nut and then tuners are what really matters. With a properly cut nut (Graphtech, bone, Tusq are all fine really) and good tuners, preferably locking, you probably wouldn't notice any difference in tuning stability between those 3 bridges.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 19, 2011)

littlephil said:


> Everything Max said
> 
> As far as tuning stability, with a non-locking system the bridge isn't really that important. The nut and then tuners are what really matters. With a properly cut nut (Graphtech, bone, Tusq are all fine really) and good tuners *with the strings properly wound around the posts*, you probably wouldn't notice any difference in tuning stability between those 3 bridges.



Fixed. 

When will people get that locking tuners don't do jack shit for tuning stability?


----------



## Curt (Jul 20, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fixed.
> 
> When will people get that locking tuners don't do jack shit for tuning stability?



Probably around the same time they realize that BKP's and an Axe-Fx aren't insta-djent.


----------



## AySay (Jul 20, 2011)

There are much more qualified people giving much better information than I can, so I'll just say this...



hou ken yoo haet petuci gitar?ther is sumthign rong for ur brain.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 21, 2011)

surprised not many people have at least used the Petrucci and the Suhr bridge, enough to compare.. 

And the Hipshot trem seems pretty few and far between, I hardly heard of anyone having experience with it.


----------

